

Why monopolies make spying easier - tpatke
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2013/06/why-monopolies-make-spying-easier.html?mbid=social_retweet

======
anonymous
New title: Why backbones make the web centralized and therefore make spying
easier.

From a satellite's view, the internet does not look like "mesh", as it would
if it were decentralized.

It looks more like several pieces of thick rope, unravelled into many strands
at the each end. The "rope" portions are the "backbones".

With all traffic funneled through these backbones, the internet is quite
centralized. This make surveilance quite easy.

If you "wiretap" the internet nearest the backbones (the thick rope), upstream
from where the rope unravels, where the tier 1 ISP's connect, you can get a
complete copy of everything they get, and thereby everything their
customers[0] get.

0\. The monopolies: Facebook, Google, etc.

What could be easier? Could any network engineer say "no" to a spy agency
asking to install a wiretap?

There seems a preoccupation with "direct access" to "servers" (e.g. ones
receiving your personal info). But (perhaps) there's no need for direct access
to any web company's servers under PRISM. (Perhaps) this is not how PRISM
works.

(Perhaps) PRISM targets upstream routers close to the backbone. If so, it
copies everything coming through those routers. The web companies don't
control those routers. Major ISP's do (like AT&T). The web companies, the
"monopolies", are their customers.

A prism deviates the path of a light beam, such as the light travelling
through a fiber optic cable that plugs into a router near a backbone. If you
divert the bit stream flowing out of a backbone, you can get a copy of all the
bits headed for all the monopoly web companies. A company called Narus makes
devices that can sort out the traffic for you. It would be quite easy.

If you want details, including a photo of the door to a room where (perhaps)
some "prism" tapping is being carried out right now, read the sworn testimony
made by former AT&T employees. The lawsuit was covered by Wired years ago.

[https://www.eff.org/files/filenode/att/presskit/ATT_onepager...](https://www.eff.org/files/filenode/att/presskit/ATT_onepager.pdf)

[https://www.eff.org/files/filenode/att/SER_marcus_decl.pdf](https://www.eff.org/files/filenode/att/SER_marcus_decl.pdf)

[https://www.eff.org/files/filenode/att/SER_klein_decl.pdf](https://www.eff.org/files/filenode/att/SER_klein_decl.pdf)

[http://cryptome.org/scott-marcus.pdf](http://cryptome.org/scott-marcus.pdf)

Credit: Steve Gibson Jeff Jarvis (quoted in newyorker article) provided a link
to Gibson's disclosure:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jun/17/chilling...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2013/jun/17/chilling-
effect-nsa-surveillance-internet)

------
pronoiac
Don't get hung up on the word "monopoly" here. The relevant issue being
discussed is centralization vs decentralization.

~~~
throwaway420
I sincerely apologize for the distraction from the central thesis of the
article. I brought up the point about their use of the word monopoly being
incorrect because bad economics is a pet peeve of mine.

------
msandford
The author suggests one of the remedies to the monopolies is "At the federal
level, this means vigorous antitrust enforcement"

That's a great idea, really. Sadly it's unlikely that the feds will bust
monopolies when those same monopolies are so damn convenient for them for
spying.

We've got a problem here. The government, which is supposed to be trustworthy,
isn't. And that means that some of the other checks and balances that the
government is supposed to provide will be defeated internally. And we're stuck
with the consequences. Rad.

~~~
gnosis
Corporate executives often enter politics, write laws affecting their former
(and/or future) employers (or hand them contracts), then retire from politics
to take very well-paid jobs in the very industries they were regulating --
often at the very same companies they gave sweet deals to while in office.

There are other direct and indirect ways useful politicians, their friends and
families can benefit from corporations that they help. Some of these ways have
been made illegal, but corporations and their beneficiaries in politics are
very good at finding loopholes in the laws they write.

Another way corporations wind up being exempt from regulation is through
defunding of regulatory agencies, or by pro-corporate-welfare ideologues being
placed in charge of these agencies -- after which they fire the career
officials at these agencies and replace them with loyal lackeys who will
unquestioningly pursue the agenda of deregulation, defunding the government,
and looking the other way at corporate malfeasance. Then, after breaking the
government, they can blame the government for not working.

But the underlying problem is that government and corporations are not really
two separate, independent entities. They are quite tightly integrated and
interwoven, with one hand washing the other, scratching each other's backs,
and giving each other kickbacks and bribes.

It's a real wonder any major antitrust actions have ever happend, that there
are any worker protection laws or unions left, that the Envirionmental
Protection Agency has any teeth, and that the National Parks haven't yet been
sold to logging, mining, oil, and natural gas companies.

------
throwaway420
Even though the intent of this article is good, I dislike that the article
starts out with the false premise that monopolies exist on the internet. A
majority or even dominant market share does not imply that a monopoly exists.

A monopoly is properly defined by the lack of an ability to introduce
competing options. If it was illegal to build another search engine or
competing social network, then a monopoly would exist. There are clearly
competing options for all of these services and it is legal to introduce
competitors, therefore, no monopoly exists.

~~~
gruseom
By your standard, Microsoft was never a monopolist.

~~~
throwaway420
You would need to define a monopoly differently than I to view Microsoft as a
monopoly.

~~~
bad_user
According to the US antitrust laws, Microsoft was found to be a monopoly that
abused its power contrary to the Sherman Antitrust Act. In that lawsuit
Microsoft's position as a monopoly was barely questioned, the lawsuit being
about whether or not Microsoft abused its monopoly.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Microsoft_Cor...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_v._Microsoft_Corporation)

The definition of a monopoly is of course, an entity that lacks economic
competition. Having 90% of a market qualifies.

~~~
throwaway420
* Your statement about a monopoly being defined as an entity that lacks economic competition and then clarifying that owning 90% of a market qualifies is an obvious contradiction.

* Legally speaking, you are correct that the government defined Microsoft as a monopoly. The government can use laws and edicts to define "monopoly" in any arbitrary way that it wants to. If the government declared that 80% ownership or even 51% ownership of a market was a monopoly, legally they would consider themselves to be correct. But this fact does not necessarily imply that their definition is objectively correct and based on a proper understanding of economics.

~~~
bad_user
Considering this is an absolutely huge global market, which includes countries
that have an aversion towards anything made in U.S. - and considering that
more than 90% global market share really means 100% in local markets,
Microsoft's Windows monopoly has been one of the biggest and most powerful in
human history, being actually a textbook example in economics courses. Many
other historical monopolies were only local.

It's also a well known fact that Bill Gates invested in Apple in 1997 and
ported MS Office to Mac OS to keep their main competitor (that was also
largely irrelevant in 1997) from dying. Bill Gates is one hell of a strategist
and this happened before the anti-trust case being brought against them. Bill
Gates foresaw that with Apple dead, they'd be in one hell of a rough spot.

Don't weasel your way out of a broken definition by hiding yourself behind
phrases such as " _legally speaking_ ". In the making of those laws the
legislators do have good input from economics researchers. Sometimes laws are
inaccurate, but they sure as hell beat an individual's personal feelings.

------
namank
_These days, America has one dominant search engine, one dominant social-
networking site.._

Correction:

These days, the _world_ has one dominant search engine, one dominant social-
networking site...

~~~
mpyne
China and Russia would both disagree.

~~~
namank
That's two governments out of 100+. And I'm not weighing in number of users
per country because, in most cases, each country has it's independent
government.

------
friendly_chap
I could imagine this article being talked about in the preschool, to teach
little fellas, but on HN?

Of course it is easier to subvert 1 company than to subvert... well n>1.

~~~
akkartik
If only humans were utterly rational computer-like beings that you just had to
tell a truth once, and they'd never forget it, and always perfectly apply it
when it was relevant..

------
api
What, you mean the web isn't Facebook and Google?

We've seriously let the centralization of the net get out of control, and
nobody seems to really care.

~~~
namank
Why is this surprising...the nature of a capitalist system is to have one
winner.

~~~
sp332
A capitalist system is supposed to make the buyer and seller into winners,
while all other potential buyers (and potential sellers) get nothing.

~~~
foobarbazqux
The real winners get paid to facilitate transactions.

